# Vorraus and Revier - how is this done?



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

What are some good starting points to teach the vorraus command if you are by your self and the revier command?

(revier is when you send your dog out in different directions and he runs around a tent or obstacle and returns back to you. I've seen this at ScH clubs a few times)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

To teach revier, we use a blind. At first, we have the dog on a leash and run around the blind, giving the command. After a few times, we send the dog out around one side of the blind, stand close to it, and hold a treat or ball around the other side where he can see it. Once he sees the reward and comes back around, he immediately gets the reward. I don't know if that makes any sense, it'd probably help if I had a video or diagram or something.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Ooops, just noticed that this wasn't in the schutzhund section. Well, that's how we do it for schutzhund, but the blind could probably be substituted with anything else, like a table or a chair or something like that.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

There are different methods. I used food on a towel to teach mine. Do you belong to a Sch club??? Or do you have a trainer???

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

The closest club in my area is http://www.hvrsk.com/

They seemed pretty organized actually. I went there once, but Sundays are really not good for me. Overall I am not that interested in ScH, I am more interested in advanced obedience. 

Another thing I'd be interested in finding out is how to teach the vorraus + platz where the dog turns 180 degress during platz.

....towel with food around object. I kinda get the idea. Thanks!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Voraus is usually taught as a target. You can use a reward toy as the target, or target train the dog to another object. 

I always use a toy, hanging from a metal rod (commonly referred to as a "hanging tree") stuck in the ground rather than sitting on the ground so the dog doesn't build the habit of searching on the ground for a toy.

I put the toy on the hanging tree, show it to the dog, back up a few paces, geek up the dog by pointing to the toy, then when the dog is straining forward I release and give the command. This builds speed and intensity for the exercise. Then over time as the dog becomes more proficient and understands the exercise and the command, I back up farther. There's almost always a toy out there on the hanging tree, but sometimes the dog doesn't see me put the toy on the tree, sometimes he does. Then later move to working from different directions and in different locations. Start adding obedience before sending the dog (as would be done in trial) rather than just geeking him up and pointing.

The down is taught separately. As with most things in training, it is best to break the exercise down into it's simplest components and teach each one separately, never putting them together until the dog is proficient at all the components. I teach the down as just a random down, usually when we're playing ball. Only rarely do I combine it with the send out in training. Too many downs in training will slow the dog down on the send out, and may teach the dog to anticipate the down and go down prematurely. So I work the down a lot as a random down in regular play, until the dog has a reliable, automatic response to the down command and only put it together with the send out on occasion. When I do use the down with the send out, there is no toy on the tree. Instead I have the toy, and after the dog downs I give the dog a verbal release and throw the toy to the dog.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

What exactly is supposed to happen when you give the voraus command? I've never seen it being done before at our SchH club. I thought voraus meant "get out" or something like that?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Voraus means "Go out".

This exercise, called the Send Out, is a part of the SchH obedience routine. Since it is required in SchH1-3, not BH, it seems odd that you haven't seen it being trained at your SchH club?









Handler and dog start off heeling downfield, after 10-15 paces the handler stops walking, points downfield and gives the "voraus" command. At that point the dog is supposed to take off in a dead run, straight in the direction the handler pointed. Once the dog has made it downfield, on the judge's signal, handler gives the down command. The dog should immediately stop running and lay down. Then the handler walks up to the dog, stands next to the dog, calls the dog into a sit in heel position. Exercise finished.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh! I have seen that done with other people, I probably just missed the command. We're working on our BH right now, so that's probably why I didn't notice it when others were working on it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: VirginiaWhat exactly is supposed to happen when you give the voraus command?


Watch the beginning of this video.

Video


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Great info Chris!! ... thanks a lot


----------

